# I am the Ultimate Supreme Commander of the LOB



## Professor Chaos (Oct 30, 2011)

I am the Ultimate Supreme Commander of the LOB.

I created the LOB to increase the creativity of Puff's bombing's, and to address the stagnant two party system. The LOB has increased the chaos of Puff's bombings in the first month of its existence, but as a team the LOB must participate in some group activities.

Directing the LOB is like herding cats, and requires a level of chaos control that only I posses. As a force of nature, I don't bomb directly. I only control the chaos that is the LOB.

Now my minions, it is time. Unleash our first LOB team Chaos Bomb!

MUWAHAHA.

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

*MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*

- Professor Chaos.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*show no mercy!!!!!!!!!!!!*

9405 5036 9930 0294 0519 54

muwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ummm... the Ultimate Supreme Commander of the LOB is a cartoon character????? WOW - what a letdown!


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

0311 0820 0001 3532 9112

My maiden voyage with the team. Hopefully the thud will echo like no other.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Brain: Your second in charge reporting for duty…

Pinky: Narf! And third in charge…

9405503699300293350003
9405503699300293349984
9405503699300293349977


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0293 5540 67


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Crap who let him out of his cage?


9505 x000 1393 1302 xxxx xx


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow , that was as exciting as Geraldo opening al Capone's vault. <yawn>


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

I came home to find a receipt from Westinghouse laboratory supplies and a DC receipt. I don't know what's going on but I suspect this goes here.
0311 1660 0000 6463 7729
And I'm really really sorry.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This cannot be good at all....


----------



## tupacboy (Sep 10, 2009)

i was thinking... why would you want to commander of Left On Base... ugh... gotta get baseball off my mind


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Brain: Your second in charge reporting for duty&#8230;
> 
> Pinky: Narf! And third in charge&#8230;
> 
> ...


I already reported for duty,Dumbass...learn how to read,whydontcha


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> Wow , that was as exciting as Geraldo opening al Capone's vault. <yawn>


or a Squid bombing.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow..... I thought there would be more to all this hype..... Moving along.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

op2:


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Wow..... I thought there would be more to all this hype..... Moving along.


Never much exciting about a bomb taking off, it's the landing that tells the tale.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

So I still don't understand the acronym...and how someone who can't access our addresses is "controlling" his "minions" when he has 16 posts, no trades, and no RG...not trying to offend anyone just saying that our addresses are private for XX days for a reason.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Wait...I didn't post my DC's yet......

9405 5036 9930 0291 4694 48

wait for it....


wait for it....


wait for it ...


9405 5036 9930 0293 3465 18


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

what? you guys thought a hectic day of work would keep a LOBster from posting his DC? HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

9405 50x6 9yz0 02(3 1#38 0*


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> So I still don't understand the acronym...and how someone who can't access our addresses is "controlling" his "minions" when he has 16 posts, no trades, and no RG...not trying to offend anyone just saying that our addresses are private for XX days for a reason.


Professor Chaos works in mysterious ways,Sir.....we of the Legion of BOOM!!! have absolute faith in his vision and genius....we are merely the instruments performing the Symphony of Chaos.He is the conductor.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

all of the crazies are reporting for duty I see. subscribed? I think so


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Ahhhh yes, the lobsters finally make an appearance as a team...

I was beginning to think you guys should change your name to the blobsters.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

sound interesting to me opcorn:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol, awesome. Looking forward to seeing the poor SOB who gets destroyed!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

yawn all this mystery bomber crap is getting boring


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay I'm intrigued. I can't wait to see who has been selected to have their mailbox blown up  A SIBFO perhaps?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The entire LOBster tank is nothing but cartoon characters...booooooring!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Macke said:


> Ahhhh yes, the lobsters finally make an appearance as a team...
> 
> I was beginning to think you guys should change your name to the blobsters.


If that is Pete...I no longer wish to herewith him next summer! Lol


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

blah blah blah

ZK is where it's at boys


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Vicini said:


> yawn all this mystery bomber crap is getting boring


What mystery bomber crap? There is no mystery bomber. The DC's were clearly displayed by those who were bombing, no mystery here.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> *Oldsmo54* is where it's at boys


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> Fixed that for ya.


What does that even mean? Shawn is a part of ZK...and ZK is the sum of all its parts...not like the LOBsters (who are Pete and Ian) or the Squids (who are David and Derek).


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> What does that even mean? Shawn is a part of ZK...and ZK is the sum of all its parts...not like the *ZK (who is only Shawn)* or the Squids (who are David and Derek).


You are right Shawn is ZK and he equals the all of the ZK, because the rest of you are weak. The LOB members have been bombing constantly before our first group target and will continue to do so after the group target.

And fixed.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Andy, Andy, Andy...when you get a stack of DC's that is as big as mine...then, and only then, can you talk to me about WHO bombs best! It goes like this:

Ron
.
Zilla Killas
.
.
.
.
.
.
Squids
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
LOBsters

...and this is not up for debate.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I thought there was a new kindler, gentler Kipp. Where is that guy? I miss Captain Nice Guy.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> I thought there was a new kindler, gentler Kipp. Where is that guy? I miss Captain Nice Guy.


Hey....I said not shit talk "as much"! LOL


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who saw this coming? You can't be let down when your expectations were already as low as lobsters.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Can't we all just get along. Can you guys not be happy for us? /cry


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ummm... the Ultimate Supreme Commander of the LOB is a cartoon character????? WOW - what a letdown!


This is what we were waiting for? Really? The blow up doll prediction want that far off I see. You do not have my attention lol. Wake me up when its over


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I mean I think we sent out more bombs last week and there's just 2 of us....yawn


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

loki993 said:


> I mean I think we sent out more bombs last week and there's just 2 of us....yawn


*Brain:* Oh, sure, while setting up our first team bombing we had a short time of low bombing counts... And you take that as a trend?!?

*Pinky:* Narf! We've sent more then the two of you combined... In a single day...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

loki993 said:


> I mean I think we sent out more bombs last week and there's just 2 of us....yawn


I've put more into one of my bombs than the total of your entire bomb count from last week.

Let me know when you say something impressive.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Let me know when you say something impressive.


Something impressive... :drum:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> If that is Pete...I no longer wish to herewith him next summer! Lol


what the....who the Hell found my E-Harmony profile picture?

All I can say is...never get reconstructive surgery from a blind plastic surgeon just to save a few bucks.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Something impressive... :drum:


okay..I'll give ya a touche' for that one


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ...and this is not up for debate.


if something is not "up for debate", we're certainly not taking your word for it Kipp


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Currently bowing to the LOB.

Watch out, people!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

this is getting more and more interesting by the minute. can't wait for the outcome


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> this is getting more and more interesting by the minute. can't wait for the outcome


Really? I find this thread at least somewhat disheartening.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

At Game7 said:


> Really? I find this thread at least somewhat disheartening.


Meh I think it's kind of like bullying the new kid to see if he'll crack/ as a right of passage. There are a few things on Puff that pay off with some persistence.

I was just really crabby when I posted. Rough week and the thread was a little ambitious for a noob with 16 posts and 0 RG saying that the bombing isn't creative enough. I have seen a lot of new members try to chide and goad older members into bombing them and that's what I immediately thought. Once everyone came out of the woodwork though there are some very respectable BOTLs so I was wrong. :dunno:


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> Meh I think it's kind of like bullying the new kid to see if he'll crack/ as a right of passage. There are a few things on Puff that pay off with some persistence.
> 
> I was just really crabby when I posted. Rough week and the thread was a little ambitious for a noob with 16 posts and 0 RG saying that the bombing isn't creative enough. I have seen a lot of new members try to chide and goad older members into bombing them and that's what I immediately thought. Once everyone came out of the woodwork though there are some very respectable BOTLs so I was wrong. :dunno:


My comment wasn't directed at anyone in particular. Some of the replies in this thread coupled with the thread by PrimeTime has me thinking that there really is less appreciation for bombings than there should be.

Is it really now just a dick swinging match?

Seeing a member post the other day about getting PM's telling to back off the size of his bombs has to make anyone do a double take.

Hopefully tomorrow when all these packages arrive the thread will take a turn for the better/funner.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

At Game7 said:


> Seeing a member post the other day about getting PM's telling to back off the size of his bombs has to make anyone do a double take..


Who posted this!! That is obserd. I really want to know who would p.m. somebody this......


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't let captain ass much get under your skin. He is just a pot stirrer. Ignore him


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Andy, Andy, Andy...when you get a stack of DC's that is as big as mine...then, and only then, can you talk to me about WHO bombs best! It goes like this:
> 
> Ron
> .
> ...


everything is up for debate in a public forum

if you want to post something in a LOB thread and express your opinion,you're more than welcome.But something that's not up for debate?....nope..nuh-uh...not gonna happen.

the only fact you stated that cannot be debated is that Ron is irrefutably the Supreme bombing force in all of Puff.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Who posted this!! That is obserd. I really want to know who would p.m. somebody this......


I have heard this from people as well. Also heard that the reason they are bombing people is to solicit bombs? WTF. Whoever is sending stuff out (via PM etc) like this really needs to stop. If someone wants to bomb, let them bomb. Period. It's supposed to be a brotherhood and a bomb is nothing more than a gift.


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

You guys are out of control!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

zenom said:


> I have heard this from people as well. Also heard that the reason they are bombing people is to solicit bombs? WTF. Whoever is sending stuff out (via PM etc) like this really needs to stop. If someone wants to bomb, let them bomb. Period. It's supposed to be a brotherhood and a bomb is nothing more than a gift.


That is my opinion and that of my fellow ZK....we didint do this to get bombed more...or to show people up. Just to show somone they are appreciated for what they do around here.

That is just absurd....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> That is my opinion and that of my fellow ZK....we didint do this to get bombed more...or to show people up. Just to show somone they are appreciated for what they do around here.
> 
> That is just absurd....


Nor did I , bombing is a gift, and is intended tomake someone's day. This LOB bombing is not a mass bombing on another group or on a single BOTL. It is intended to make their day/week.

Anyone that thinks that people bomb to get bombed, misses the point. The tough talk is just for fun. Do you really think it is my intent to take over the world? Did you really think I was pissed off of about getting bombed by the squids?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Nor did I , bombing is a gift, and is intended tomake someone's day. This LOB bombing is not a mass bombing on another group or on a single BOTL. It is intended to make their day/week.
> 
> Anyone that thinks that people bomb to get bombed, misses the point. The tough talk is just for fun. Do you really think it is my intent to take over the world? Did you really think I was pissed off of about getting bombed by the squids?


Yeah..or that I wanna destroy Ian for sending me not one,but 2 locked boxes with no keys?

okay..that was a bad example.

we're all friends here..and friends send stuff to friends if they haven't tried it or because you just feel like doing it....that's all

Life is not a zero-sum game....I don't expect anybody to send me anything just cuz I send something...if I did I'd be in the WTS/WTT forum....I have a pretty good stash and sometimes I just feel like sending a couple out to a BOTL...I just wish some of the guys here wouldn't be so neurotic about feeling the need that they have to reciprocate....you really don't have to

I dunno..maybe calling them "Bombs" brings out the aggressor in people...maybe we should just call them "gifts" or "care packages"?

NAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Unfortunately I have to agree with my LOBster and ZK "friends" LOL

I don't bomb people expecting anything in return, Big Bull (ZK) and have been bantering back and forth since I first signed up before either of us exchanged "bombs"

I bomb people that have helped me learn what I have about cigars, and I continue to learn and make more friends each and every day.

I smoke 1 a week, I was set for years after the first ZK attack on me and that was not even a full force. 

I have more fun watching people get cigars and appreciate each and every one I receive.

Unfortunately some have seen this as "Mine is bigger than yours" mentality, but as others have pointed out, they are missing the main point of comradeship and sharing of gifts.

No where anywhere else have I ever met a group of people so willing to share information, stories, and possessions with total strangers than I have here.

I have no doubt there are some that are in it only for the freebies, but I'm not going to let them ruin my fun.

I can only control my actions and if I want to share my cigar with a fellow BOTL that is my choice.

Everyone here is supposed to be of legal age and should also understand that the bantering is all in good fun.

Since I joined last March, yes there has been a wave effect in bombings, one month Ron single handedly sent out 33% of them, the following month you could count the number of bombs on your hands... (Yes I know exaggeration). But it happens.

I mean no disrespect to anyone, almost everyone I talk to regularly here I would gladly have them over to my house for a herf, unfortunately this is the only place I can joke with them, as I live in the middle, strike that, northern middle of nowhere, and I enjoy their company. And my joking is meant only as that, a playful joke.

Sorry for the rant, but I had to get it off my chest....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

gonna side with Ian, Pete & Craig on their last 3 posts


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm sending out 100 bombs right now. Just to show how much of a bad ass I am.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

agree all you want craig, i'm still gonna bomb your canadian ass right into that lake you live by...Red Green doesn't have enough duct tape to fix your mailbox when I'm done with it...still collecting a few items for your bomb, but its coming count on it.....


see guys...smack talk...its fun....don't take it personally...its all in good fun just like bombing....as for cap'n ass, he is just a great smack talker, so smack talk back to him, you won't hurt his feelings, really.....did i just stick up for the ZK? i need a drink


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> agree all you want craig, i'm still gonna bomb your canadian ass right into that lake you live by...Red Green doesn't have enough duct tape to fix your mailbox when I'm done with it...still collecting a few items for your bomb, but its coming count on it.....
> 
> see guys...smack talk...its fun....don't take it personally...its all in good fun just like bombing....as for cap'n ass, he is just a great smack talker, so smack talk back to him, you won't hurt his feelings, really.....did i just stick up for the ZK? i need a drink


I guess it's a good thing the mines filled the lake with tailings years ago LOL LOL

PS Smack Talk is all Capt'n A$$ is good at


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I guess it's a good thing the mines filled the lake with tailings years ago LOL LOL
> 
> PS Smack Talk is all Capt'n A$$ is good at


what about making Youtube videos?

oh yeah..I forgot..they kinda suck.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> what about making Youtube videos?
> 
> oh yeah..I forgot..they kinda suck.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> gonna side with Ian, Pete & Craig on their last 3 posts


I agree with what Shawn said about Craig,Ian and myself in their last posts,too.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

zenom said:


>


You forgot to suck in your cheeks LOL


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I agree with what Shawn said about Craig,Ian and myself in their last posts,too.


excellent point Pete, i agree


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Now I'll never, EVER, catch up with all that's been transpiring here the last 10 days or so. Whatever Shawn says, I'm hip.

Carry on, gents!

:ss


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Now I'll never, EVER, catch up with all that's been transpiring here the last 10 days or so. Whatever Shawn says, I'm hip.
> 
> Carry on, gents!
> 
> :ss


Damnit Terry quit conspiring with the enemy... LOL


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> Do you really think it is my intent to take over the world?


Hey, you can't just gloss over that like it was "all pretend"!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hey, you can't just gloss over that like it was "all pretend"!!!


It is all pretend, we live in the Matrix  Ok time for bed when I break out matrix references and am watching Junior Wells videos on youtube.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Something impressive... :drum:


:clap2:



Oldmso54 said:


> gonna side with Ian, Pete & Craig on their last 3 posts


+1
____________________

Would love to know the person that feels it is necessary to PM someone to stop them from being generous. People can do whatever they want with their cigars IMO.

On another note, I also have seen what I feel are people begging for bombs or great match-ups. The point is to pay it forward. Just post, and bomb, and help. Eventually someone will be moved to send you something.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> :clap2:
> 
> +1
> ____________________
> ...


and even if they're not,that's fine...if someone has stuff and they want to share it,awesome..if they don't,there's no judgement here...or at least there shouldn't be.

it really is the thought that counts.


----------

